
IPhone developer gets a call from Apple regarding his app - nickb
http://blog.whiskyvangoghgo.com/post/124464610/i-got-a-call-from-apple-last-weekend-a-call-from
======
bladeaod
While I never got a call regarding my app, after hearing about app rejections
for no reason and waiting 1 month to get a response I was nervous after my
first submission. It only took 5 days to get approved, maybe I just got lucky,
or maybe the approval process isn't as bad as it is made out to be.

------
pierattt
Hey that's my app! Funny to see this making the rounds.

